# Puppy weight



## lilyloo (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi all im new to this forum. Ive bred Chihuahuas for the last 5 years.
I had a litter 9 days ago of 2 boys. but sadly 1 died as mums contractions stopped. So weve 1 boy now. Mum is around 4.5-5 lbs in weight so not huge and this was her first litter. She was bred with a boy smaller than her and i know where he came from too, so i know he doesnt have huge parents or even grandparents. He was 5.2 ounces born, He seems on the large side to me now hes 9 days old and this morning he weighed 12.6 ounces. Mums been a bit frantic looking for lost pup and constantly crying, but seems to be settled now. But shes forever feeding. If pups asleep she nudges him to wake up and feed again. I know its normal to just feed, sleep and poop at first but mum looks drained and thin, Shes eating normal (puppy food) and drinking goats milk and calcium tablets. Do i leave her feed constantly and let him become obese, as at the moment his head looks tiny on his body as he looks soooo fat and round. And almost 13 ounces at 9 days old seems very heavy for such a tiny mum. apologies for long winded thread but need some answers as this is the first time weve lost a pup or even reared a singleton. Thanks in advance


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome to CP,any pics of the puppy ?


----------



## lilyloo (Mar 19, 2013)

View attachment 17138



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilyloo (Mar 19, 2013)

View attachment 17146



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilyloo (Mar 19, 2013)

Im not sure how to. Im on the iphone app now. It does have the icons to add a pic via my phone but wont let me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

The pics have come out,he is so sweet,i'm sure somebody who knows about puppies and breeding will help you


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I really don't know, but he sure is cute! I think I'd wait 'til she weaned him, and then see how big he is. She has alot of milk, and only one baby. Too bad she can't foster a few 'new' babies. Ask the vet if he knows of a huge litter, or others that need help.


----------

